# International City, why so cheap?



## Bader_Animator (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey everyone

Ive been checking the forums here for awhile now as I am currently getting ready to move to dubai. I will be working in studio city, and have been looking around for a 2 bedroom flat for my family. I have been looking to outside dubai (sharjah, RAK, ajman, etc.) coz prices in dubai are too high for a 2 bedroom. I have been noticing though that there are a few reasonable prices at international city, for example, one link on dubizzle had a 2 bedroom for 110k annual...which is strange in dubai. is there something I am not aware of about international city? all their prices are quite cheap in comparison with the rest of the properties i am finding in dubai.
any info would help!

Cheers,

Bader


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you do a search of the old threads, there is one on International City. That might answer your questions.


----------



## jump (Oct 8, 2008)

its near a sewage treatment plant and smells like... [email protected]#.. in some areas.. thus the nickname international sh::ty..


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

IC is also a little further out of the city- generally, the further out you go, the less expensive it is.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Here is a link on the forum that has lots of info. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/7766-international-city.html


----------



## Bader_Animator (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info everyone...



guess i wont be looking at IC after all


----------

